# What shall we do?



## crosswires (Mar 22, 2011)

We already have returning residents visas for NZ. Visited in 2009 to do a reccy and validate the visas.Visas about to expire and want to make the move before its too late!!
Our concern is with healthcare.i am a insulin dependant diabetic,my hubbie has glaucoma needing eyedrops and a thyroid problem,son carries an Epipen for nut-allergy and all 3 kids have or will need orthodontic care for missing teeth.
As UK residents we get it all provided on the good ole NHS.
Can anyone give us experiences of similar needs or is NZ going to drain us of a lot of expense!!
We know we are going to have to pay for medical needs but what are we likely to expect?


----------

